
HOWTO: Form a company (detailed outline of process) - naish
http://www.startupventuretoolbox.com/Process%20of%20Forming%20a%20Company.htm#Stage%204:%20Pullout%20from%20Employer
======
pg
This is from that terrible book by Nesheim. I wouldn't trust anything he says.

